# Netflix Lost In Space



## Jeffbert

I read a few news items, all of which seemed to contain the same content regarding this development. Unfortunately, not much was said. As a 'fan' of the original series, I welcome this reboot, & hope it does not collapse into silliness as did the original series.

I thought the 1st season was far more dramatic than its successors, which had only a few episodes not riddled with childish silliness. Its being in gray scale also added to it creepiness factor, likewise The Outer Limits, & The Twilight Zone. I was born late in '58, so I doubt if I ever saw the show during its original run; though I have a memory of it seeming to be a part of my childhood. I remember arguing with my mother about since I had just turned 9, I should be allowed to stay up until 9PM.


----------



## BAYLOR

It has possibilities.


----------



## Rodders

This could be interesting. I am quietly optimistic.


----------



## Vince W

Series begins 13 April.


----------



## Dave

Next thing, they'll be remaking _Flash Gordon_ or _Buck Rogers_... Oh! Alright then! Carry on!


----------



## Vince W

I don't think Netflix has the sensibilities for a Carry On film.


----------



## Nick B

I love what Netflix is doing tbh, not everything is great admittedly, but they are bringing quality TV regularly now.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Dave said:


> Next thing, they'll be remaking _Flash Gordon_ or _Buck Rogers_... Oh! Alright then! Carry on!



CBS has Magnum PI coming out next season.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Vince W said:


> Series begins 13 April.



I'll admit to getting chills at "Danger Will Robinson," at the end.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm wondering when somebody's going to bring back Frank Cannon. Seems perfect for this obesity ridden age.


----------



## Droflet

If it was anyone but Netflix I'd give it a pass. We can only hope they keep it adult.


----------



## Cathbad

YAY


----------



## REBerg

This looks like an upgrade to the campy original television series. I just may have to resubscribe to Netflix.


----------



## clovis-man

Gotta be better than the movie. I'll be giving it a whirl.


----------



## clovis-man

Foxbat said:


> I'm wondering when somebody's going to bring back Frank Cannon. Seems perfect for this obesity ridden age.



Actually, I'd liked to have seen William Conrad as Baron Harkonnen instead of the lame picks that were chosen by Lynch and SyFy.


----------



## Cathbad

REBerg said:


> This looks like an upgrade to the campy original television series. I just may have to resubscribe to Netflix.


CRAPPY!!??

*Brings out my ACME box*


----------



## Cathbad

clovis-man said:


> Gotta be better than the movie. I'll be giving it a whirl.


BETTER THAN THE... * !!*

I liked the movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> BETTER THAN THE... * !!*
> 
> I liked the movie.



The film was decent , I thought.  I could done without  the annoying CGI Bloop creature. 

As to the series , It looks promising.


----------



## REBerg

Cathbad said:


> CRAPPY!!??
> 
> *Brings out my ACME box*


CAMPY!!! I actually liked the series, which aired when I was enrolled in high school astronomy. It only got campy over the years.


----------



## Cathbad

REBerg said:


> CAMPY!!! I actually liked the series,



Oops.  



pssst... it was Baylor's fault!


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> As to the series , It looks promising.



I'll be watching!


----------



## Foxbat

clovis-man said:


> Actually, I'd liked to have seen William Conrad as Baron Harkonnen instead of the lame picks that were chosen by Lynch and SyFy.


Now that you mention it, yes, he would have been an excellent choice


----------



## clovis-man

Cathbad said:


> BETTER THAN THE... * !!*
> 
> I liked the movie.



Ummm. Not Gary Oldman's finest hour. I did like it when the robot would speak using his own voice, but Will Robinson's words.


----------



## WaylanderToo

clovis-man said:


> Gotta be better than the movie. I'll be giving it a whirl.



the film wasn't that bad (ok, I'll admit that it wasn't great!) with some nice touches - I particularly liked this little bit...









really looking forward to the NetFlix series...


----------



## Jeffbert

Crush, kill, destroy! 

LIS is one of my precious childhood memories.


----------



## Vince W

New trailer.


----------



## Cathbad

Vince W said:


> New trailer.


Looking good!


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Looking good!



Absolutely !


----------



## Vince W

I like that they kept the same ship design as from the film. I would have kept the same robot design as well.


----------



## Bugg

This and Jessica Jones s2 within five days of each other?  Oh lordy.  I haven't even watch s2 of Travelers yet.  Or The Punisher.  Or The Defenders.  Or Iron Fist.  Or Godless.  Mwaaaah!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Just found the trailer on YouTube - my initial cynicism has turned to pleasant surprise.


----------



## Cli-Fi

WaylanderToo said:


> the film wasn't that bad (ok, I'll admit that it wasn't great!) with some nice touches - I particularly liked this little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to the NetFlix series...



The movie was awesome. Hey I'd never seen Lost in Space before that so...


----------



## Cathbad

Just watched the movie again last night.  Still good!


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> Just watched the movie again last night.  Still good!



I'm gonna watch it again in April before the show comes out. I had a huge crush on Lacey Chabert AKA Penny, and Dr. Smith was maniacal. Matt Leblanc was a bad**s.


----------



## Cathbad

Only problem I had with the movie, was that it would be "safer" going _through_ the planet as it broke up, than tying to escape its gravity.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> Only problem I had with the movie, was that it would be "safer" going _through_ the planet as it broke up, than tying to escape its gravity.



Hey they did it in star wars first, probably where they stole it from.


----------



## Jeffbert

The thing I dislike is, unlike the STAR TREK films that essentially retained the basic 'look' of the show, here (as was in the film a few years ago), they redid everything. Not much resemblance to the old TV show, I found it disappointing. What would have been the response if the movie USS Enterprise bore little resemblance to the TV version? Well, at least they used the original cast, so that would have been something, but not likely enough to satisfy some fans. Only the basic plot remains of the TV show. 

I suppose they hope to attract a whole new fan base; though I myself might not be one of them. What if they remade Forbidden Planet, & used a totally new design for Robbie? I think the same guy made both Robbie & the LIS robot. Essentially, they are brothers. I just don't think I can get into this new series.


----------



## Cathbad

It's a reboot... not a continuation.  Given that, if it was the same as the old series, I wouldn't watch it.  I _expect_ the technology to be upgraded, everything made to look "realistic" as we _now_ perceive the future - not as we perceived it in the sixties.

If I want to watch the old series, I can.  I want - _and expect_ - something new.


THAT SAID...  I really don't like the new robot's looks.


----------



## Jeffbert

The same thing could be said about the STAR TREK movies. I don't know about the new series; though I think it uses the original design for the Enterprise, but with a few bells and whistles.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> THAT SAID...  I really don't like the new robot's looks.



Yeah it looks more alien/biological than mechanic. Although the blending of the robotic and the alien could be something cool to explore.


----------



## Marks

Brian G Turner said:


> Just found the trailer on YouTube - my initial cynicism has turned to pleasant surprise.



Ditto. That latest trailer actually looks good.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Only problem I had with the movie, was that it would be "safer" going _through_ the planet as it broke up, than tying to escape its gravity.



I think they also did that in one of episodes of the original series. I think it was the episodes where a intergalactic  prospector played by Strother Martin was mining  a rare substance called Cosmonium  and his winning techniques  caused the planet that the he and the Robinsons were on to break up., he was stuck on the planet because the thruster  control on his ship wouldn't  work and smith pilfered one from the Jupiter 2 and lost it in a card game to the Miner. When  Jupiter  2 took off they couldn't ' achieve escape velocity so, they went thorough the disintegrating  planet.


----------



## farntfar

I’m surprised no one else has starting watching this, and given a review, so here goes mine.(I'll try to avoid spoilers, although I've certainly given away one.)

I’ve now watched the first three episodes, so I can give you a few comparisons.
First of all the characters are much more complex than in the original, or at least it seems so to me, but then I was but a wee lad back then.
There are conflicts between Maureen and John, and sibling rivalries among the children for instance.
The characters show psychological flaws, or develop them early in the first episodes which will clearly be exploited later in the series. (Maureen cheats on one of the kids' exam results to get the family accepted for the mission)
Doctor Smith, who is now a woman, is more complex, more evil, or at least thoroughly self-serving, and far less a comic prop.
The robot also has far more to him than in the original and some psychological problems of his own which have yet to be really explored.
He bonds to Will very early on, and he (the robot) and the doctor have a difficult past, entirely unknown to the others, although he, for the moment, seems only partially aware of it.
She, on the other hand, remembers it only too well. (To be continued....)
Anyway you won’t catch her calling him a bubble-headed booby any time soon.

All in all this series looks like being a worthy reboot, and I would suggest you give it a go if you have Netflix. (Is it available anywhere else?)

Personally, I just hope I haven't binge-watched the entire series before Tuesday morning.


----------



## Anthoney

farntfar said:


> I’m surprised no one else has starting watching this



I finished it (and Bosch).  Overall I liked it.  I really liked the way it ended.  I was also impressed with the whole take on Robot.

They went to far with Dr. Smith.  I'm glad they removed the silliness (I'm never a fan of silly) but the original Smith was more vague with his intentions.  He was far more of a grey character.  I found nothing grey about her.


----------



## Cathbad

"her"??

Okay... I'll be back in a bit...


----------



## WarriorMouse

I've been reading these posts wonder why I don't have this show, so I go check Netflix and nope nothing showing so I do a search and low and behold it is there, just not in recent additions.


----------



## Cathbad

WarriorMouse said:


> I've been reading these posts wonder why I don't have this show, so I go check Netflix and nope nothing showing so I do a search and low and behold it is there, just not in recent additions.


Same here.  Odd.


----------



## Cathbad

Okay, I've now seen Episode 1.

I still don't like Robot's looks, but I actually appreciated how they treated his inclusion.

As for Doctor Smith... not so much.


----------



## Anthoney

Cathbad said:


> I still don't like Robot's looks



You don't like the look in general or is there something specific?  I don't really like the 4 armed cgi version.  I prefer the more practical effect humanoid version.  I'm a purest.


----------



## Lumens

WarriorMouse said:


> I've been reading these posts wonder why I don't have this show, so I go check Netflix and nope nothing showing so I do a search and low and behold it is there, just not in recent additions.


Aha. I thought they would promote it, so I didn't look for it. Good to know.


----------



## farntfar

WarriorMouse said:


> I've been reading these posts wonder why I don't have this show, so I go check Netflix and nope nothing showing so I do a search and low and behold it is there, just not in recent additions.



Yes. I think I had to search for it, now you come to mention it. Maybe the announcement just got lost. (Groan.)

I quite liked how they brought the original theme tune back somewhat gradually as well. Sort of not pampering too much to us old nostalgics.


----------



## Dave

So, have Netflix released the whole series at once without any promotion? That means either they have no confidence in it, or have extreme over-confidence. Or else, they just don't care about audience figures as long as people keep paying the subscriptions. The way they operate is totally at odds with broadcast TV stations, which is either refreshing or off-putting, depending on your viewpoint. It is certainly very strange. Is it the way forward?

I'll have to catch up with this, but there is so much new TV to watch (and all in the last two weeks too) that I feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Cathbad

Anthoney said:


> You don't like the look in general or is there something specific?  I don't really like the 4 armed cgi version.  I prefer the more practical effect humanoid version.  I'm a purest.


It's alien.  Totally.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Dave said:


> So, have Netflix released the whole series at once without any promotion? That means either they have no confidence in it, or have extreme over-confidence. Or else, they just don't care about audience figures as long as people keep paying the subscriptions. The way they operate is totally at odds with broadcast TV stations, which is either refreshing or off-putting, depending on your viewpoint. It is certainly very strange. Is it the way forward?
> 
> I'll have to catch up with this, but there is so much new TV to watch (and all in the last two weeks too) that I feel overwhelmed.




dunno about no promotion - I've been aware of this for months now and it's even been advertised on ITV


----------



## farntfar

Yes. I think they made quite a lot of fuss about it about a month before the release, and have mentioned it's imminent arrival several times since.

Strangely though, they just didn't mention that it had arrived when it eventually did.
Maybe they're trying to find out if anyone could really care enough to actually look for it.
It's now appeared in the "Netflix Originals" grouping, but only since today, I think.


----------



## Dave

It was the first thing I could see on Netflix today, with a "popular on Netflix" tag.

The first episode showed promise, but the family seem to be incredibly unlucky people.


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave said:


> It was the first thing I could see on Netflix today, with a "popular on Netflix" tag.
> 
> The first episode showed promise, but the family seem to be incredibly unlucky people.



Yes, because they got themselves lost in space.


----------



## Cathbad

farntfar said:


> Yes. I think they made quite a lot of fuss about it about a month before the release, and have mentioned it's imminent arrival several times since.
> 
> Strangely though, they just didn't mention that it had arrived when it eventually did.
> Maybe they're trying to find out if anyone could really care enough to actually look for it.
> It's now appeared in the "Netflix Originals" grouping, but only since today, I think.


Last night, it appeared in my "Suggested for Cathbad" grouping.


----------



## Cathbad

Can we mention spoilers in here?


----------



## farntfar

BAYLOR said:


> they got themselves lost in space.





Cathbad said:


> Can we mention spoilers in here?



Don't be hard on him Cathbad. I don't think Baylor's given *too* much away.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Dave said:


> So, have Netflix released the whole series at once without any promotion? That means either they have no confidence in it, or have extreme over-confidence. Or else, they just don't care about audience figures as long as people keep paying the subscriptions. The way they operate is totally at odds with broadcast TV stations, which is either refreshing or off-putting, depending on your viewpoint. It is certainly very strange. Is it the way forward?
> 
> I'll have to catch up with this, but there is so much new TV to watch (and all in the last two weeks too) that I feel overwhelmed.



I've seen ads on TV (I think Syfy and CNN) as well as big promos on social media.


----------



## Anthoney

I find Netflix often fails promote things.  Movies and series slip past me and I don't find them till later.  I am actively looking for new content so if it gets past me, it got past a lot of people.

They do an OK job with their core golden goose shows.  Marvel, Stranger Things, Unfortunate Events, OITNB and House of Cards (this last may have changed).


----------



## WarriorMouse

It's not the first time I've had that happen ( not show up till I did a search).
Jessica Jones did not appear in my New or recently released listings nor did Daredevil.


----------



## Vince W

I was really quite excited to see this, but I could only manage the first half of the first episode. Flat and uninteresting. Yet another Netflix series I'll pass on.


----------



## WarriorMouse

Ah... the first episode was giving you history.. admittedly badly, but still. All you got in the first episode was crust crumbs. The series is a slow burn of suspenseful events.
Parker Posey does a fantastic job of making "Dr Smith" a cringe worthy individual, I hate that character!
Mina Sundwall does a good job with Penny, she plays her straight up.(the character is 16 as is Mina)
But why they have Taylor Russell(24) as Judy, looking and acting like a 14 yr old while supposedly 18 is beyond me.
The filming locations give you a fantastic idea of what British Columbia in Canada is like. From the desert scenes(Ashcroft, Cashe Creek) to the grass lands(Merrit?) to the forested mountains(sure I saw Seton Lake) to glacial mountain peaks(Squamish, Whistler) all of which was filmed within a 300 mile radius of Vancouver BC. I recognized so many spots while watching.(note: lots of subtle and not so subtle CGI added to location shots)


----------



## Anthoney

Vince W said:


> I was really quite excited to see this, but I could only manage the first half of the first episode. Flat and uninteresting. Yet another Netflix series I'll pass on.



If you only watched half of the first episode than you did yourself a disservice.  The first episode was almost all background.  The whole stuck in the ice part was probably the most boring theme of the series.

Netflix is not follow broadcast rules much anymore.  Each episode doesn't have to fit the standard rules.  They are will to spend entire episodes just giving background or setting up plotlines.  They are more concerned whether the whole season fits the arc they want.


----------



## Cli-Fi

My review of first episode:

This is realistic wholesome family scifi if there ever was such a thing. It's a bit like Harry Potter mixed with the feel good scifi of Eureka or Wall-E. It's what After Earth should have been and it's not as cheesy as The Orville. It moves very slow but it has a lot going for it. It throws a lot at you in the first episode.

I barely saw any of the original series (way before my time), and for the first half hour I kept comparing it to the movie, which compared to this was a comedy. So I was pleasantly surprised about how complex it was and all the dynamics it introduced. I was right about my speculation about the Robot, that he's part biological. However, I did not expect what the robot was doing to the Jupiter's, or how he became friends with Will. Very star trek-like. Imagine if this was the first episode of TNG for instance??



Spoiler



I did not expect Judy to be saved by said Robot, in the movie she dies. So it would be interesting to see where her character goes. Will she have a death wish??? Does she?



I like the cast, and the themes. It's more survival aspects as opposed to the comedy/futuristic aspects of the movie. The bad part of the pilot was the way in which they introduced Dr. Smith and Penny and Don. That could have been done way better, and honestly not entirely sure they are needed. I would have been perfectly happy with just following the adventures of the Robinson's on this new planet, but since there are other Jupiter's out there perhaps the scope of this series is a lot larger than the Original series or the movie, that it's not just one ship.

That can provide plenty of shenanigans for that trio to get involved with until they meet up w/Robinsons. Just don't turn into The Walking Dead please!

Also please avoid IMDB reviews, *shudders* it's like the alt-right invaded them, because they dare make Judy black and Dr. Smith a woman. It's amazing what people get triggered by. Watch it with no expectations and if you are a true fan of modern day scifi you'll love it.


----------



## Cathbad

About Dr. Smith... 



Spoiler



Changed completely.  It's a she now.  She's not even a doctor.  Her name isn't even really Smith!  And she's a whole lot more evil.  How in the world will she be able to stay on??


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Can we mention spoilers in here?



Cathbad , I could be wrong here but,  the title of the show could be consider a very big spoiler .


----------



## Dave

BAYLOR said:


> Cathbad , I could be wrong here but,  the title of the show could be consider a very big spoiler .


It's like that show where they were all crash landed on a desert island together, with some evil entity, only now they are in space?


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave said:


> It's like that show where they were all crash landed on a desert island together, with some evil entity, only now they are in space?



Gilligan's Planet ? And yes that show existed.


----------



## ctg

I have watched six of them even though I was supposed to watch just one or two and then put the series down. I did that with first two, but after I got migraine and needed to relax, I got hooked and it wasn't because of the painkillers. I got hooked because the story reminded me about the E.T and that special feeling that I liked it as much as I did about the Ghostbusters, when they came out in that year.

Netflix version of this famous series is an adaptation of the original concept and in their usual they've taken everything beyond the normal. In fact, their normal seems to be excellence when it comes to the science-fiction standard. To my surprise there are loads of really hard science in this series. They have even included Hawkings Radiation into the context and given it a plausible explanation. Everything you see has been thought and placed as well as they've done the same in the Expanse. 

I know that I said in that thread this series is aimed at family, but as an adult watcher I am most intrigued by everything they've managed to put in. And the thing that has surprised me most is that they've fairly large cast and they work extremely well on the small screen. In some cases even better then similarly large staffed GoT or TWD. As this is a family series, they have avoided showing violence.

Some things go beyond the norm as the child cast deals with some pretty huge issues. Some that would be hard for adults to comprehend fully. The most standard run has been with the Young Adults. But as I have not finished the whole thing I cannot really say if their dealing in the bog standard as the series keeps hinting that they're also playing a bigger role and has to shoulder some adult responsibilities without really having the experience or wisdom of the older person. 

In fact, the most oldest people are the minimal role. And just like it is with our society, they don't have much to say, although they give the greatest wisdom during the first six episodes: Be patient.

If you are looking great action between the aliens and humans, you're going to be slightly disappointed because this isn't about war. This is a colony survival series after they were propelled through the ... wormhole and the science in it is very, very sound and most plausible. 

Netflix Lost in Space is very good. I'm just disappointed that they didn't do this as a weekly series, because it could have benefited greatly from larger discussion.


----------



## Marks

RE: Spoilers ... 

People who get on the Internet to join discussions about movies and TV, then complain about spoilers are like people who jump in the swimming pool and complain about getting wet. 

Really. If you don't want to be spoiled, stay out of online discussions.

----

I'm four episodes in and liking but not loving it. The story is a little frantic, going from one crisis to the next with little room to breathe in between. The best scenes are actually the flashbacks to Earth, which are going more to make the characters interesting. And I'm a little baffled that in some scenes they go way in to the scientific techno-splaining, then in the next scene throw even basic common sense out the window.

It's good. Not great. At least from what I've seen so far. 

​


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> I have watched six of them even though I was supposed to watch just one or two and then put the series down. I did that with first two, but after I got migraine and needed to relax, I got hooked and it wasn't because of the painkillers. I got hooked because the story reminded me about the E.T and that special feeling that I liked it as much as I did about the Ghostbusters, when they came out in that year.
> 
> Netflix version of this famous series is an adaptation of the original concept and in their usual they've taken everything beyond the normal. In fact, their normal seems to be excellence when it comes to the science-fiction standard. To my surprise there are loads of really hard science in this series. They have even included Hawkings Radiation into the context and given it a plausible explanation. Everything you see has been thought and placed as well as they've done the same in the Expanse.
> 
> I know that I said in that thread this series is aimed at family, but as an adult watcher I am most intrigued by everything they've managed to put in. And the thing that has surprised me most is that they've fairly large cast and they work extremely well on the small screen. In some cases even better then similarly large staffed GoT or TWD. As this is a family series, they have avoided showing violence.
> 
> Some things go beyond the norm as the child cast deals with some pretty huge issues. Some that would be hard for adults to comprehend fully. The most standard run has been with the Young Adults. But as I have not finished the whole thing I cannot really say if their dealing in the bog standard as the series keeps hinting that they're also playing a bigger role and has to shoulder some adult responsibilities without really having the experience or wisdom of the older person.
> 
> In fact, the most oldest people are the minimal role. And just like it is with our society, they don't have much to say, although they give the greatest wisdom during the first six episodes: Be patient.
> 
> If you are looking great action between the aliens and humans, you're going to be slightly disappointed because this isn't about war. This is a colony survival series after they were propelled through the ... wormhole and the science in it is very, very sound and most plausible.
> 
> Netflix Lost in Space is very good. I'm just disappointed that they didn't do this as a weekly series, because it could have benefited greatly from larger discussion.



Yeah I did not expect the science or other themes to go as deep as it did even in the pilot. I think it was one of the best science fiction pilots I have ever seen. It's been hours since I've watched it and I am still thinking about it. It's got that classic Spielberg sci-fi vibe that makes you think, and wholly original. I think the name will throw some people off, but that's because the original series was so dopey, and cheesy it hardly lived up to it's namesake. Lost in Space. Not comfortably camping in space while cracking jokes. This is what Lost in Space should have always been, even the movie.


----------



## Susan Boulton

To be honest I found it a bit bland, and hard going to tell the truth. Sadly a lot of series are having this affect on me. Also I am finding I am enjoying series 1 (as in Stranger Things,) but losing interest with the second.  In fact the only SF show at the moment that can hold my attention is, The Expanse. Maybe my tastes are changing, or real life is occupying way too much of my time with serious stuff, that I need to watch and vegetate to simpler stuff, like Homes under the Hammer, and Flog it.....


----------



## Cathbad

I agree about the frantic pace.  That and the Dr. Smith problem are the only things stopping me from giving my Seal of Approval!


----------



## Cathbad

What I think About the Characters:

Father Robinson:  He's Special Forces, instead of a Leading Scientist, this time.  Frankly, I find his being SF much more logical.

Momma Robinson:  She acts as much a mother as June Lockhart did.  Just different era ideals.

Penny Robinson:  Still a smart-ass teen.  Love her!  She was always my favorite.

Judy Robinson:  Maybe she was adopted?  Anyway, I really like this actress' portrayal of her.

Will Robinson:  I am sooo glad they're not harping on and on about his scientific genius!  He's a god mix of kid and crew member

Robot:  It bothers me he's from alien origin, but he's so unique, I've fallen for it!  

"Dr. Smith":  Not enjoying this totally evil character.  /no way could she last on this show!  But Wai_t... _what did she just say??*


*see next post


----------



## Cathbad

I am now thinking that, perhaps, Dr. Smith hasn't yet joined the show?

"I found the real Dr. Smith _injured and bleeding_." <-- Yes, this is what the _Fake_ Dr. Smith said!

And think about it:  It has been obvious from the start that this female knew nothing about the robot before the attack:  She was surprised as everyone else!

But _somebody_ had to bring that robot on board. Someone willing to do most anything - including working with hostile aliens - for personal benefit.  Sounds like a Dr. Smith to me!

Perhaps the good doctor still waits to join the Jupiter 2?  I certainly see no way the female could logically stay with the Robinsons!


----------



## Anthoney

We saw her take Dr. Smith's ID in the first episode.  He was played by Bill Mumy who played Will Robinson in the original.  Robot didn't start on the Resolute came off an alien ship.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> Will Robinson: I am sooo glad they're not harping on and on about his scientific genius! He's a god mix of kid and crew member



This was an interesting tidbit that I'm glad you pointed out. The father/son relationship w/Will will be really interesting here. In the movie, Mr. Robinson was very supportive of Wills science although his job kept him from it and Will was disappointed, but that's about it. In this show there seems to be a lot more tension there. John already leaves Will alone on an alien planet??? Not cool dad! Also on the trek to get magnesium they were talking as if they hadn't spoken in years, "What are you into these days?" When Will said he used to be into science projects or something to that nature, that was when I knew this show is different from the movie. Its showing us how fast kids grow up these days as opposed to the more idealistic 90s. This family has way more deeper problems than the loving wholesome family of the movie.


----------



## ctg

Cli-Fi said:


> This family has way more deeper problems than the loving wholesome family of the movie.



Exactly. I wouldn't even compare the movie to this if it hadn't been made and flopped. But, if they can do this one of oldie goldies that has been encountered on the permanent sale boxes for far too many times, what can they do with the other problem child, Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars? 

The way they have handled the whole family problem has been awesome. I like all Robinson's, while before they were totally lost for me. I wasn't even planning on watching the movie ever again. Not talking about educating myself with the original series. I don't think they ever showed it or Space 1999 at Finnish television. It became available when the DVD's appeared.


----------



## Dave

ctg said:


> I don't think they ever showed it or Space 1999 at Finnish television.


If you are going to watch _Space 1999_ then watch _UFO_ first. _Space 1999 _was made when next season of _UFO_ was cancelled, but they had already built new Moonbase sets and miniatures to use in it. Some of the stories in _Space 1999_ are ludicrous, even just the premise itself, but I think you would like the conspiracy theories in _UFO_ better.


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> Exactly. I wouldn't even compare the movie to this if it hadn't been made and flopped. But, if they can do this one of oldie goldies that has been encountered on the permanent sale boxes for far too many times, what can they do with the other problem child, Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars?
> 
> The way they have handled the whole family problem has been awesome. I like all Robinson's, while before they were totally lost for me. I wasn't even planning on watching the movie ever again. Not talking about educating myself with the original series. I don't think they ever showed it or Space 1999 at Finnish television. It became available when the DVD's appeared.



Yeah I was like holy crap this is so much better than the movie. I love the movie though, it's very sweet. If they made the pilot into a movie and showed it in theaters, it would have done better than the movie did. That's how much stuff is in the pilot.


----------



## Anthoney

Dave said:


> Some of the stories in _Space 1999_ are ludicrous, even just the premise itself,



The sci-fi pickings were slim in 1975 (in the US).  We had Six Million Dollar Man.  Bionic Women was just about to start.  Space 1999 actually aired in the US at about the same time as it did in the UK and it was space based.  I never missed an episode.  UFO as I recall did not air in the US till years after.


----------



## clovis-man

Cathbad said:


> About Dr. Smith...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Changed completely.  It's a she now.  She's not even a doctor.  Her name isn't even really Smith!  And she's a whole lot more evil.  How in the world will she be able to stay on??



Parker Posey as "Dr" Smith. She's played everything from the Dairy Queen waitress in *Waiting For Guffman* to "The Squid" in *Boston Legal*. If anyone can pull it off, she can. But it's a pretty nasty part.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Ep2: Holy crap that map was cool. Hopefully it gets more use. This show takes everything I love about scifi and puts it together in a cool package. I think the dysfunctional family has been a little overplayed at this point, but I'm beginning to see the parents as secondary characters. So now we know the robot is programmable like in the movie. I think a good rule for this thread is to put stuff that's different from the movie/TV show in spoilers.

Did I mention I'm obsessed with this show?


----------



## clovis-man

For those of you who don't subscribe to the N Y Times, here is today's article on Parker Posey and her version of Dr. Smith: With ‘Lost in Space,’ Parker Posey Finds an Unlikely Home in Serial TV


----------



## Phyrebrat

Finished it today. It’s okay. It’d be a bit more of a struggle without the entrancing genius of Parker Posey. 

There are moments of greatness in the script, cashed in nicely by good acting, but as a whole the series isn’t mind blowing or a compelling as The Expanse. 

I’m not a fan of the robot design. And even less of a fan of man-in-a-rubber suit robot. It’s like a crappy, expensive Dr Who prop from the 70s. 

But... Parker Posey! 

pH


----------



## Cathbad

I'm a Posey fan - but not this character.  I just don't see how they can rehabilitate her to the point she could ever be a viable entity in the program, now.


----------



## Phyrebrat

I don’t think she’s meant to be. She’s the bad seed isn’t she. 

pH


----------



## Cathbad

Dr. Smith was always a bad seed, but he didn't totally alienate himself from absolutely everyone.  This non-Dr. Smith has went too far.  No credible way she will be a party to what comes next - though they will write her in.


----------



## WarriorMouse

They have tried to make her a bit redeemable in the last episode so expect to keep seeing her next season.


----------



## clovis-man

WarriorMouse said:


> They have tried to make her a bit redeemable in the last episode so expect to keep seeing her next season.



I hope you're right. I'm a Parker Posey fan. But after episode 8 (I still have 2 to go) she doesn't seem to be just devious and evil. She's downright demented. I have to blame the script writers for that though. That and making the other adults in the tale insufferably gullible. Maureen Robinson, the rocket scientist, is all too easily taken in and her semi-estranged hubby, the Roger Ramjet type, never saw an idea he couldn't adopt.

And what's with the duct tape? First Selma Blair in the first episode and now Will Robinson. Do all villains in the LIS universe have it stuffed in their shorts as part of the standard bad guy kit?

A little more attention to plot development as opposed to character development might go a long way. But maybe the last two episodes will make everything better.


----------



## Jeffbert

O.k., I was rather down on the whole series, but I guess its like jumping in a swimming pool. You know you want to, but that water is cold.  So, I binged through the 1st 8 episodes, so far. Thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Cathbad

I love the series, and I have no doubt Ms. Posey will continue as the Faux Dr. Smith.

But there is no way I can imagine it'll suddenly become logical.


----------



## clovis-man

Cathbad said:


> I love the series, and I have no doubt Ms. Posey will continue as the Faux Dr. Smith.
> 
> But there is no way I can imagine it'll suddenly become logical.



Yep. I waded through the last two episodes and am imagining Neil deGrasse Tyson and Michio Kaku cringing as all the laws of astrophysics are broken into smithereens.


Spoiler



And now that the Robinsons and West have been shuttled off into the "Danger" portion of the universe, we're almost at the exact starting point of the original series. Same characters, except for the robot, who you have to believe was instrumental in getting them to where they are. Which tells me they will all be represented in the first episode of the next series. So why would anything have to make sense. It never did when Billy Mumy was Will. Maybe best if that is the case now as well. Despite all its built-in faults and its melodramatic feel it really is compelling.


----------



## Anthoney

As far as Robot is concerned.



Spoiler: Robot



I would just bet Robot is hanging onto the outside of the ship or it will quickly come through in the other Robot's ship.  There is no Lost in Space without Robot.


----------



## Heather Myst

I really enjoyed the entire series except for Posey's Dr. Smith role. With the exception of Dr. Smith the writers have done a really good job of making you care about the characters. I'm really looking forward to season two.


----------



## Dave

Really? All the adults in this seem quite thick (only up to Ep 5.) and how did the Leader get given that job? Luckily, their children didn't inherit the stupid gene from them.


----------



## WarriorMouse

That leader definitely has the "I think I'm the smartest guy here despite the fact I'm as thick as a brick" syndrome.


----------



## Cathbad

And he was elected!


----------



## WarriorMouse

Cathbad said:


> And he was elected!


----------



## ctg

> Parker Posey may be known more as an indie darling than an action star, but there’s something else almost no one knows her as: a bonafide _Lost in Space _fan.
> 
> “As a five- and six-year-old, I woke up before the sun would come up on Sundays and I would wait [for _Lost in Space_],” Posey said during io9's visit to the set of the new Netflix series. “I remember the black-and-white static shift to color bars when_ Lost in Space_ came on. It was part of my Sunday thing.”


 https://io9.gizmodo.com/parker-posey-talks-about-oh-the-pain-of-playing-the-ic-1825358325


----------



## clovis-man

Anthoney said:


> As far as Robot is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Robot
> 
> 
> 
> I would just bet Robot is hanging onto the outside of the ship or it will quickly come through in the other Robot's ship.  There is no Lost in Space without Robot.





Spoiler



The robot and Will have to be reunited in the second set of Netflix episodes. Anyone who watched the original series will remember that the robot was on a destructive rampage at the beginning and that Dr. Smith constantly co-opted him for his own devious purposes. But in the end, it was Will's relationship with him that defined their characters. Wow. I'm making it sound like Shakespeare.


----------



## Dave

clovis-man said:


> Wow. I'm making it sound like Shakespeare.


It is derived from the comic book, _Space Family Robinson_, which was loosely based upon _The Swiss Family Robinson, _a German novel, with several very different English adaptations, which was itself loosely based upon Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe, _in turn, partly based upon a real shipwreck survivor's life, Alexander Selkirk. However, the comic book series doesn't have a robot, though it does have telepathic alien tripods. So, almost Shakespeare!


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

WarriorMouse said:


> That leader definitely has the "I think I'm the smartest guy here despite the fact I'm as thick as a brick" syndrome.



That's probably the most believable part of the whole series. 

I got a jolt of WTF in (I think) episode 2 when Maureen referenced them being 'trillions of light years away'. With the visible universe being 3 orders of magnitude smaller than that, I couldn't help a face-palm.

And yes, the actual universe might be larger, but how would she be able to make any kind of an estimate?

Regarding Dr. Smith, they've made her too competent. The character is supposed to be the black sheep sibling, not the evil genius sibling. Posey's character so far seems to be always in the right place, always making the right guesses, always coming to the most efficient conclusions. A little more 'winging it' would be more believable.


----------



## Anthoney

Dennis E. Taylor said:


> when Maureen referenced them being 'trillions of light years away'



That line bothered me more than anything else in the whole season.  That was from the smart one.  It tore me out of the scene.  Did they do it on purpose?  Did they just not look it up?  If they really wanted to use those types of numbers they could have set it up by telling us that at some point they found out the universe was bigger than anyone had thought.  That would not have been ideal but it would have worked and shown they had at least thought about it.


----------



## Cathbad

Dennis E. Taylor said:


> I got a jolt of WTF in (I think) episode 2 when Maureen referenced them being 'trillions of light years away'. With the visible universe being 3 orders of magnitude smaller than that, I couldn't help a face-palm.
> 
> And yes, the actual universe might be larger, but how would she be able to make any kind of an estimate?


I took this as merely a throw-away statement, and she simply meant "a long ways away".


----------



## Cathbad

Anthoney said:


> That line bothered me more than anything else in the whole season.  That was from the smart one.  It tore me out of the scene.  Did they do it on purpose?  Did they just not look it up?  If they really wanted to use those types of numbers they could have set it up by telling us that at some point they found out the universe was bigger than anyone had thought.  That would not have been ideal but it would have worked and shown they had at least thought about it.


I think sometimes, we overthink things.

Have you never said, "I've a million things to do!"?


----------



## Anthoney

Regardless it still broke my suspension of disbelieve.  The same way it does when they mis-quote warp times in any of the Treks series (except discovery, they did it right).  I can do rough warp speed calculations on the fly so when they say things that break the laws of the universe as they have set the down it bugs me. 

Also, if I were asking the leading scientist on my ship how far we had been thrown off course I would expect more than a flippant answer.  

I still liked the show.  That just bugged me.  I'm very bugable.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

The reason those kinds of statements bug me is that they are an indication of the writers' skill, knowledge, and/or level of research. If they're willing to sneak that in, and the director is willing to let it play, it raises questions about ongoing plausibility.


----------



## Cathbad

Again, I just don't think the character was trying to be scientifically accurate.  Perhaps we're being over-critical of a throw-away line?


----------



## Dave

I'm actually with @Cathbad on this point. I've heard many people say "I've got a billion things to do today" and I have never taken them to task over the mathematical validity of their statement.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Episode 3: The graphics were once again beautiful. Especially that scene of 



Spoiler



The ship breaking free of the ice.


 The aliens were cool too! How they were attracted to the Methane was a good point, so the planet must have a HUGE abundance of it. We are beginning to see Dr. Smith's evil ways, but like all three dimensional characters there is some good in her. How often that comes out will be revealed in the future.

This show continues to hold my attention. No looking at the phone during this show. IDK, something about the cast perhaps? Or the atheistic? It's all just beautiful. Also this was I think the first episode with the actual theme song in the beginning as well as in the middle of the ep.


----------



## clovis-man

Dave said:


> I'm actually with @Cathbad on this point. I've heard many people say "I've got a billion things to do today" and I have never taken them to task over the mathematical validity of their statement.



I actually heard a similar statement when I was serving on a jury. The defendent was asked if he had ever been in a particular neighborhood retail store. He answered: "Only about a million times!" We acquitted him.


----------



## Bugg

Seven episodes in, I'm enjoying it.  I must admit I laughed probably a bit too much at the helium joke


----------



## TimBaril

The plot of the new Netflix Lost in Space reboot isn't bad. The villain is well done. Acting is fine. 

But shouldn't sci-fi have a responsibility to accurately portray the SCIENCE in the show???

Water freezing almost instantly? Every year all life on the planet dies from radiation which somehow doesn't affect seeds, and yet we have huge trees and animals. Are those huge beasts born from radiation-proof eggs every year? Using poo as rocket fuel? Seriously?

Also, in the name of equality, wouldn't it be nice if the male characters were a little stronger? All three women in the family seem to come off as very strong, smart and competent, but the father is a grunt who is mostly good at taking punches and the boy is really weak. Will we see them evolve? I hope so.


----------



## Cathbad

Water that gets down to the right temp can be instantly frozen by jostling it.


----------



## ctg

TimBaril said:


> But shouldn't sci-fi have a responsibility to accurately portray the SCIENCE in the show???



It has, to a point, beyond that it's drama that rules the game. If we would write just Hard SF and not even put in speculative things then there would be no new ideas.


----------



## Cathbad

I don't think I'd much enjoy a show, claiming to be Sci-Fi. that strictly adhered to our current understanding of science.  Where's the "Fiction" in that?


----------



## clovis-man

ctg said:


> It has, to a point, beyond that it's drama that rules the game. If we would write just Hard SF and not even put in speculative things then there would be no new ideas.



And not much fun.


----------



## WarriorMouse

TimBaril said:


> The plot of the new Netflix Lost in Space reboot isn't bad. The villain is well done. Acting is fine.
> 
> But shouldn't sci-fi have a responsibility to accurately portray the SCIENCE in the show???
> 
> Water freezing almost instantly? Every year all life on the planet dies from radiation which somehow doesn't affect seeds, and yet we have huge trees and animals. Are those huge beasts born from radiation-proof eggs every year? Using poo as rocket fuel? Seriously?
> 
> Also, in the name of equality, wouldn't it be nice if the male characters were a little stronger? All three women in the family seem to come off as very strong, smart and competent, but the father is a grunt who is mostly good at taking punches and the boy is really weak. Will we see them evolve? I hope so.




Water freezing almost instantly was not to bad of a stretch, just ask any ice fishing person how fast a fresh water ice fishing hole freezes over in -40f temps.
They dealt with the yearly radiation die off cycle by having the planet on a elliptical orbit.
Rocket fuel. That was explained, in that the ships could be programed to recycled and process fecal matter into fuel.
As with any Sci-Fi show, a suspension of disbelief is a requirement.


----------



## TimBaril

I'm from northern Canada. Water can freeze pretty fast, but in that situation, it was stretching it. They could have simply slipped in a reason to explain it. 

My point about the die off is that things couldn't have grown back to that state in a year. Hell, complex life probably never would have even evolved in that system. It might have been better to use a random solar flare or asteroid impact. 

I understand the conversion process, but I don't think they collected nearly enough poo to lift multiple ships into orbit. We fill massive rockets with fuel and they still barely make it out. 

Suspension of disbelief is fine. Wormholes and light speed are practical conventions. But the more real science we put into it, the more believable it is and the more we teach people. There are probably some viewers who are going to start stuffing poo into gastanks to fuel their cars after this. lol


----------



## Cathbad

Did you really want to watch an elongated episode, just to see them gather enough poo??


----------



## WarriorMouse

TimBaril said:


> I'm from northern Canada.
> 
> There are probably some viewers who are going to start stuffing poo into gastanks to fuel their cars after this. lol



Hey! a fellow Canuk. I thought I recognized you.

I think we are already using a bit of processed poo in our gas tanks, its just that ma nature processed it over the last few million years.


----------



## Dave

The science in this show is weak, but it isn't meant to be hard SF; it isn't high drama either, but I've seen much worse, so I'll give it some passes. However, while the water could have some freaky_ Ice-9 _kind of property, it didn't seem to be cold enough when the water froze, as they were all sitting nearby with exposed skin. If the water could freeze, wouldn't they have frozen too? If the trees grew that tall in a single year then you would be visibly seeing them grow, and probably hearing them grow too. I wouldn't think poo-collecting would make great TV, so I'm glad to be excused that, but why (I'm only up to ep.8 so maybe explained yet) didn't they do something with the methane geysers and the tar pits? I think it is valid to ask these kind of questions because when they are not answered, that important suspension of disbelief is broken, and people spend their time wondering rather than watching.


----------



## Cathbad

The consensus across the internet is that the freezing water is not possible (there is some scientific dissention).

This is the reason I try to avoid most Sci-Fi discussion forums.  I just like to enjoy the show, and don't really give a hoot about the science.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Also re gender; I think it's nice to see a strong cast of women cf to weaker men. It's been the other way round for trillions of years so it's nice to have it change 

pH


----------



## Cathbad

Change?  For the past two decades, every woman vs man challenge in cinema, television and many books, the women win.

Neither is believable.  Moving from one extreme to the other is rarely a good thing.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Said the man... 


pH


----------



## Cathbad

I very much hated stories and movies that showed women as weak, and in need a man to save them.  Even wrote a review about a movie that presented a strong female character - only to have her need a man to rescue her in the end.

But wouldn't I be hypocritical to say the opposite is okay?


----------



## WarriorMouse

To comment or not to comment?


----------



## clovis-man

Cathbad said:


> For the past two decades, every woman vs man challenge in cinema, television and many books, the women win.



And rightly so. We guys need a little supervision now and then.


----------



## Jeffbert

I watched the original again on HULU a few years ago, so I am fairly familiar with it. I did like how plot elements from various episodes were included in these 10 episodes; though, I cannot specify anything without a 2nd viewing.

o.k., a few elements from the original series: 



Spoiler




the robot on the destructive mission
the planet with the orbit that takes it too close to destruction. As I recall, the original had an elliptical orbit that gave it both extremes of hot and cold. Funny thing, was that it only did once; they stayed on that planet for nearly the whole 1st season!
the giant cyclops-- oops, there was none in this new series! I know there are more elements, though.





Differences from the original series: 



Spoiler




More than 1 family to go to Alpha Centuri. This seems far more likely than the original series, which, as I recall had just the Robinsons.
No freezing tubes? I am certain the transit time was far lower than the many years the original series had. I recall that Don had already been there.
O.k., I realize weight is a big issue, but the original Chariot was way cooler than the new ones. I believe they took the lower portion of a Snow Cat & built the upper portion for the show. When you are exploring an alien planet, you really do not want your wheels being stuck in ruts. Caterpillar tracks rule! I do realize that the new ones are more like the ones in that MARS program.
Of course there are a few differences in the characters' relationships; others have already noted these.






About the J2, it seems larger on the inside, than on the outside, & in the same way as the '60s version. There was no lower deck in the pilot film, but they added it to the series. I wondered why Lunar Models' *J2s lacked such a detail*. There simply is not sufficient height for a lower deck, much less the engine room where Will went on one s3 episode. The Seaview also was larger on the inside; both being Irwin Allen creations, though don't know if that had any bearing on this similarity. I cannot recall any similar problems with the Spindrift; in fact, very little occurred inside it. Polar Lights J2 has both decks, but there is nowhere inside the saucer for the lower deck: Jupiter 2 by Polar Lights

The current J2 is much wider and longer, not quite saucer-shaped, but close enough. Though it still seems too flat for a garage deck. 

About Judy frozen in ice: I am no physicist, but I think the ice expanding might have cracked her helmet, if not squeezed her such that circulation was impeded, at the very least.  

I enjoyed this season, but hate waiting for the next one!


----------



## Phyrebrat

Oh no @Cathbad I wasn’t saying you were - I’d never assume that and also it would be incredibly rude of me to say it! What I meant (albeit slightly tongue in cheek) is that I think we - as men - should realise that men have lead the show/plot/hero fulfilment for a very long time and only recently is it being challenged. When you said you could think of many examples, I still think they’d pale in comparison (numerically speaking) to those in which men are the stronger in-charge role. That’s just a side effect of living in our patriarchal society. 

Just wanted to clear up I wasn’t referring to that. 

pH


----------



## Cli-Fi

ctg said:


> It has, to a point, beyond that it's drama that rules the game. If we would write just Hard SF and not even put in speculative things then there would be no new ideas.



There would be, but it would very hard for Netflix's 100 million userbase to understand.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> Did you really want to watch an elongated episode, just to see them gather enough poo??



Actually that was kind of the plot to the martian, and it did relatively well, but no I wouldn't. Lost in Space is an adventure TV show. If you are going in for exact science you are missing the point.


----------



## Anthoney

It's been officially renewed for season 2.


----------



## Jeffbert

Phyrebrat said:


> Oh no @Cathbad I wasn’t saying you were - I’d never assume that and also it would be incredibly rude of me to say it! What I meant (albeit slightly tongue in cheek) is that I think we - as men - should realise that men have lead the show/plot/hero fulfilment for a very long time and only recently is it being challenged. When you said you could think of many examples, I still think they’d pale in comparison (numerically speaking) to those in which men are the stronger in-charge role. That’s just a side effect of living in our patriarchal society.
> 
> Just wanted to clear up I wasn’t referring to that.
> 
> pH


I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but there is a reason why human cultures have been male-dominated up until very recently. It might have to do with our being mammals instead of reptiles. Not that I assume others do not know this, but it does seem that some are in denial. I could elaborate, but why dig my grave any deeper?


----------



## AndrewT

Just watched the first episode on Netflix.  Wow, pretty good!  Go Will Robinson!!


----------



## REBerg

*Four episodes in. This is different and better than the
original series*. *I'm hoping that the robot will soon add
to its vocabulary.*​


----------



## REBerg

Done with season one. 


Spoiler



I liked the dysfunctional version of the Robinson family. Toby Stephens had to stretch to make the transition from pirate captain to caring dad.
The robot was the biggest improvement over the original series. Its regenerative powers make me think that it's more organic than mechanical.
The question of species or machine should be answered early next season when the Robinsons aboard transformed J2 checks out their new galactic neighborhood.


----------



## Dave

REBerg said:


> Done with season one.


There's a Season 2??? 

End of 2019, maybe!


----------



## Cathbad

I'll miss Season 2.  Could no longer afford Netflix.


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> There's a Season 2???





> Netflix officially announced a second season on May 14, 2018 (one month and one day after the launch of the first).
> 
> Filming on the first season took around seven months and then there's post-production, including the impressive CG work, which adds another few months. At best, we could expect to see a second season towards the end of 2019 or, more likely, April 2020.


 Netflix Lost In Space season two release date, cast, plot and everything you need to know


----------



## REBerg

Yeah. Netflix has a little blurb at the end of episode 10 assuring fans that a second season is coming. I thought that it would reappear this year.
Big gaps between seasons seem to be the new norm for cable and streaming services. Mid-season and broadcast network "fall finales" have been adding to the watcher waits.
This is an annoying trend for the less patient among us.


----------



## Jeffbert

I will watch it, & enjoy it, but for me, there is only 1 LIS.


----------



## ctg




----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


>


What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> What a great Christmas gift!



Yeah. It's just I'm scared it might flop on some silliness.


----------



## REBerg

Sure looks action-packed in the trailer.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Sure looks action-packed in the trailer.



It does. More so than in the first season. I don't blame them as the alien robots turned hostile. The problem I have is how to travel those extreme distances if they lost the mothership?


----------



## REBerg

Suspend your disbelief, sir!


----------



## ctg

It's on, which strange, because it didn't show up on Netflix list for upcoming stuff for this week last night.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> It's on, which strange, because it didn't show up on Netflix list for upcoming stuff for this week last night.


Season 2, I assume?


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Season 2, I assume?



Yeah. I was browsing last night upcoming stuff and I swear it wasn't on their list. This morning I had the first episode on while I was having a Christmas wash (I know, silly me, bears should be sleeping). I'm going to rewatch it now before I make a move.


----------



## REBerg

Excellent! I'll make room on my busy viewing schedule.
It will be the perfect filler for the empty spots created by all the "fall finales" that have hit lately.


----------



## ctg

I have watched first four episodes and I feel puzzled. Is it annoying to anyone else that this season feels so different? This is no longer a boy-meets-a-robot story but something more adult. There has been a couple of annoying situations, but I have suspended my disbelief.

Also why there is a horse in spaceship? What it has been eating for past year?


----------



## Anthoney

It was a dumb idea for them to keep the Robot away for so long.  I watch because of the Robot just like I did when I was a kid.  That annoys me.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jeffbert

I watched 1 - 6 last night; found it annoying that the recap prior to s1 would not play in full screen. At least, I could find no way to make it. Anyway, yes, the emphasis here is on the big people; at least (As I recall) up until e6, anyway.  I recall J. Harris in a documentary about LIS said something about the change in his character from pure villain to greedy coward, but I cannot recall anything about the change to goofy or silliness from seriousness, other that the competition with the BATMAN show. 

I was born late 1958, so, it is unlikely that I watched this program in its initial run. I recall arguing with my mom that because I was 9 years old, I should be allowed to stay up until 9 pm.   



Spoiler



when Judy was forced to hike from the broken down chariot to the camp where her father had been injured, and those raptors were after her, she leaped across a chasm but the dinos could not quite make it, well, I thought that was unrealistic. But, other than that, well the whole thing is science fantasy, anyway.



I thought I heard a familiar tune, one of the opening themes, but it was in the background, and I was not sure about it.

It is interesting, & perhaps more than just that, as is obvious from the fact that I binge watched 1 - 6 last night. Had I started around 3 pm, I would likely have finished s2, assuming 10 episodes. Actually, I wish I had re-watched s1, first.


----------



## ctg

Jeffbert said:


> Actually, I wish I had re-watched s1, first.



You had your chance, but to be honest, you don't really need to refresh as there are enough of queues through all ten episodes that recalls everything that you'll need to know. And there is no explanation for the horses, other than they just happened to be there ... for just in case. The only reason to rewatch season 1 would to make all those connections clear. 

There are no real hidden things other than couple of those flash recalls. They don't even annoy me in this series as they are all done correctly. The only mystery is the horses, as they just appeared and they now essential part of everything.



Spoiler






Jeffbert said:


> when Judy was forced to hike from the broken down chariot to the camp where her father had been injured, and those raptors were after her, she leaped across a chasm but the dinos could not quite make it, well, I thought that was unrealistic. But, other than that, well the whole thing is science fantasy, anyway.



I kind of liked the trek through the dino country, as it explained why they have borders. They have other fauna that are even more fantastical, but still possible if you accept that we are not alone in this universe.


----------



## Jeffbert

_*Some trust in horses, some trust in chariots*_-- 'nuff said. Not going to get religious about it. 

I finished s2 last night, just about spent the whole day watching streaming video. 

So, anyway, where did they get the idea to do only 10 episodes per year?

I am liking this best when I do not think of it as LIS, but just another sci-fi program. Still, it does have its merits, even when thinking of it as LIS. Comparing it to the remake of BSG Vs. the original, the 2nd season of the original was soooooooooooooooooo bad, but the Cylons were soooooo cool, especially their voices.  That remake was just about as far removed from the original, as is here, & perhaps, more so, but it did have its naughty content that at least in the DVD of the film, made it very appealing to this dirty old man. 

The idea of boy geniuses should be reserved for comedies. While I liked the cylons, I hated that kid (likewise the kid in TNG). I just hope Will R. does not become too smart. Smart enough to be helpful, but not so much that he saves the day too often!


----------



## ctg

Jeffbert said:


> The idea of boy geniuses should be reserved for comedies. While I liked the cylons, I hated that kid (likewise the kid in TNG). I just hope Will R. does not become too smart. Smart enough to be helpful, but not so much that he saves the day too often!



What he has done doesn't need a genius level of intellect, he only needed to connect things together in such a fashion that makes him a star in the show. He kind of is that lucky, as they all are and as it was expressed in the show, Robinssons kind of pool together their resources and they tackle the problems by giving it to most suitable person. Will has a relationship with the robot and that makes him kind of unique, even though it seems that now the others can influence the robot. 

Will the others, stranded once again in space, be able to do the same thing and connect back together is big question mark? Since this is a family show, it's very likely in my honest opinion.


----------



## REBerg

Finally watched 2.01. Excellent!
I loved the comment that Papa Robinson has lots of sailing experience. I know Toby Stephens better as the dreaded pirate Captain Flint in_ Black Sails_.


----------



## Eway

Started the 2nd season but found I barely remember where we left off last year. Rewatching from the beginning. Are there no episode discussions here?


----------



## REBerg

Eway said:


> Started the 2nd season but found I barely remember where we left off last year.


Yeah. I accidentally clicked on an episode from mid-season one and didn't realize it until I had nearly reached the end.  Duh!


----------



## Jeffbert

Eway said:


> Started the 2nd season but found I barely remember where we left off last year. Rewatching from the beginning. Are there no episode discussions here?


I watched s2 in just two viewings of 6 then 4 eps. putting all ten up at once makes that happen. It is like a good book, you just want to read it to the end, without pause.


----------



## REBerg

I had five of the last seven days off from work, so I managed to binge-watch the entire season.
I give S2 the two thumbs up I gave S1. I rank the Netflix series above both the original series and the film. Some of the concepts are a little campy, but not overly so. I give the special effects a high grade.
Netflix might have injected a little more humor into the situations and characters, especially Mom. Lighten up, Maureen!
I would like to know why the robots are so murderously angry at the colonists. Did the humans step on some metallic toes at Alpha Centauri?


Spoiler



Although everyone keeps referring to "robots, it has become clear through Will's developing relationship with Robot One(?) that these robots are sentient creatures. even capable of learning human speech and showing emotion. Robot One has learned that humans have a good side, which was further demonstrated when they sacrificed a life to return his/her buddy, Scarecrow, to the repair shop.
I feared that, when Will confronted the attacking robot horde, he and the leader would hug, let bygones be bygones and live happily ever after. That would been disappointingly anti-climatic. However, a few acts of human enlightenment have not calmed the robotic ire.
I was surprised that Doctor Smith, the ultimate survivor, apparently died in her attempt to be a hero. Still, I saw only a space suit and an empty helmet floating out of the Resolute. I would not be surprised if the psychopathic doctor miraculously reappeared in a not-yet-decided S3. The series needs a character to boo.


As usual, Netflix ended the season with a major cliffhanger, but has not announced if the show will go on. Maybe at the end of 2020?


----------



## Jeffbert

about e #10,


Spoiler



I find it sad, but necessary, that Dr. S, after having made-up with the Robinsons, lost their favor by failing to contact Mrs. R., who was in the command ctr of the whatever it is called ship, because she made a detour to avoid certain people. I think it would have been more interesting if the schism had yet to occur; yet, realizing that with only 10 episodes / season, they must move things rapidly.



General:
I would be much happier if they used some of the music from the 1960s series, especially the alien attack theme. Such as when the Keeper's giant spider was trying to munch on the occupants of the Chariot.  I think John Williams wrote all that music; if so, it must be good.

Someday, I will re-watch the original series. At the very least, the pilot & s1. With the state of special effects and costumes what it was at that time, they should have done the whole series in glorious B&W. Neither the Outer Limits nor the Twilight Zone would have worked well in color.  Too bad J. Harris turned it into H. R. Puffinstuf Sid & Marty Croft drivel. Though there were occasionally good episodes in the color seasons, many were embarrassing to watch. I would rather mom caught me watching Speed Racer than some of those LIS color eps!  there ought to be an embarrassed smiley!


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> about e #10,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I find it sad, but necessary, that Dr. S, after having made-up with the Robinsons, lost their favor by failing to contact Mrs. R., who was in the command ctr of the whatever it is called ship, because she made a detour to avoid certain people. I think it would have been more interesting if the schism had yet to occur; yet, realizing that with only 10 episodes / season, they must move things rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> General:
> I would be much happier if they used some of the music from the 1960s series, especially the alien attack theme. Such as when the Keeper's giant spider was trying to munch on the occupants of the Chariot.  I think John Williams wrote all that music; if so, it must be good.
> 
> Someday, I will re-watch the original series. At the very least, the pilot & s1. With the state of special effects and costumes what it was at that time, they should have done the whole series in glorious B&W. Neither the Outer Limits nor the Twilight Zone would have worked well in color.  Too bad J. Harris turned it into H. R. Puffinstuf Sid & Marty Croft drivel. Though there were occasionally good episodes in the color seasons, many were embarrassing to watch. I would rather mom caught me watching Speed Racer than some of those LIS color eps!  there ought to be an embarrassed smiley!



The original series should have kept the look and tone the first season.  Smith should have become less of a villain but more of a strong and helpful antihero. That change alone would resulted in better stories.


----------



## Jeffbert

BAYLOR said:


> The original series should have kept the look and tone the first season.  Smith should have become less of a villain but more of a strong and helpful antihero. That change alone would resulted in better stories.


Care to elaborate?  "the look and tone" but color had become the standard, & fat chance getting viewers for B&W (even though many homes still had B&W only). If "the look and tone" does not include color, I am at a loss for what it might be. O.k., the serious plots as opposed to kid-oriented, etc.


----------



## ctg

Final season, December 1st.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Final season, December 1st.


Happy that it's returning; sad that it's for the last time.
Streaming services might enjoy more success if they extended show seasons and shortened the time between them. Fans need to be fed more than a snack every few years to remember the taste.
There are lessons to be learned from the old network dinosaurs.


----------



## ctg

For the show runner it was always three seasons, and he even says it in the interview. So for Netflix to honour that wish, well done. And well done for the Netflix for making the show reality. None of really expect for this one to come back from the grave and I doubt outside us, many remembered the original one. Millennials would never had touched it without this remake. 

But I agree on the release schedule. We expect this to come out in faster cycle, but I guess this one is another Covid victim in the long line of shows that got pushed. For what they have in the store after losing ST to Paramounts insanity and the Expanse to Amazon, I don't know, but they certainly are not stopping. 

I think that Lost In Space is a very good and intriguing show for all ages. If you let its magic to capture you and you let the sciency stuff to fly it's one of those quality gems that you want to really see. In the other hand they are expensive to make as most of the visual SF effect are computer generated. 

The most memorable moments for me has been the robot interactions and the stuff they were doing in the glacier at the beginning of the season 1. From the second I mostly remember the robot being annoying for being a bad guy and at the end, there was no redemption for him.


----------



## REBerg

With nearly two full years between the end of season 2 and the start of season 3, I needed a little more review than the standard "previously on." With that accomplished, I thoroughly enjoyed the final installment and wish more seasons were coming.
How about a sequel, _Found in Space_? Will Robinson and his trusty sidekick, Robot, could planet-hop the galaxy, looking for more worlds for Humans to colonize. I envision a 5-season mission.


----------



## ctg

I had to watch it twice, because I fell in sleep and Netflix doesn't recognise your state. To be honest a lot of time I felt that it wasn't my series. There was just too many kids and it troubled me that Will had stretched so much. In the final season he's almost three times the size of the original boy. Same thing applied to his brain as well, because somehow he's smarter than other kids. 

Robot was just a robot. A smart, intelligent machine who everyone hates. The last season flip flops on the robot issues so much. Are they good or not? More surprisingly they have feelings. Huge feelings, including hatred towards every living thing. But I have to also say that their doomsday device is supremely frightening. How can so much power can be packed in so little thing? 

Overall I think they did good, but the series isn't aimed for the older folks. It is very childish.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Will had stretched so much. In the final season he's almost three times the size of the original boy


A kid that age can gain a lot of altitude in almost four years. The pandemic can be blamed for that.
They did pack an extra year or so onto their trip to Centauri, possibly in an effort to account for Will's growth spurt. At least they didn't attempt to palm off a different actor in the role.


ctg said:


> the series isn't aimed for the older folks. It is very childish.


And that's a problem how?  As one well into his "second childhood," I am regaining my appreciation of childish entertainment.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> They did pack an extra year or so onto their trip to Centauri, possibly in an effort to account for Will's growth spurt. At least they didn't attempt to palm off a different actor in the role.


I would have appreciated it with the spacers physic explanation associating growth to low gravity. In fact it looked so weird in the first setting, where they had vacuum of space above the secret valley. It had normal gravity instead of low. In the other places, they went to a super earth and nobody complained about the extra weight.

More so it bothered me that the kids who escaped and didn't do a detour didn't tell to Alpha Centauri people that the aliens are coming. And if they did, nobody was bothered. "Oh, they won't come here. You made sure of it." Yet, they had managed to do huge infrastructure projects, including making proper roads, installing hydroturbane to reservoirs and making sure none of them were really effed.



REBerg said:


> As one well into his "second childhood," I am regaining my appreciation of childish entertainment.


Some could say that I'm still living my first one. In fact, my Dad keeps telling me that they didn't wanted to let me move to the primary school and if the kindergarten people would have had their way, I would still be there.


----------



## Jeffbert

I watched s3 in a few days, & though I thought it was not really to my liking, it was o.k. I think that the whole idea of a society lacking weapons seems just too idealistic. Recall in earlier season Don had to make a gun using 3D printing. Everyone was irate! The very idea, a- a- a- ggg- gun! I must have overlooked certain details, but was Alpha Centuri a communal society? Everybody works together for a common goal. No thieves, no muggers, etc. Harmony. 


Spoiler



The entire defense system was passive. Only the one guy had full knowledge of it, but he had been naughty, & was in jail. How could anyone not be working for the common good?


The original had the J2 lacking integral weapons systems, but had a rack full of Laser rifles, etc. Much use of them, too! 

This thing about the robots' hatred of their creators; hmm. Seems I have seen something like it before.   and, there too, the fact that the robots had destroyed their creators was revealed suddenly; in that case, by sheer chance.

But I guess Scifi is about idealism; at least in some cases.


----------



## G.T.

Jeffbert said:


> I think that the whole idea of a society lacking weapons seems just too idealistic.


I agree, I finished season 3 last night and it seemed to me that the colony would have larger 3d printers. 



Spoiler



They have spent years on Alpha Centauri and it's the first human colony and their only defence is a shield that depends on a hydro-electric dam that wouldn't take long to render useless. Block the water outside the shield, right?

I liked the reveal of the robots hating all Masters. Gives a good reason why they hate humans and Will in particular, seeing him as enslaving Robot. I feel like there was more story to tell there, but at least they got a proper ending knowing it was their final season. So many series get stopped without the opportunity to resolve things.



I thought production values were high throughout and the acting was pretty decent. Enjoyable watch for all 3 seasons.


----------



## Jeffbert

I still like the original; I guess childhood memories have much to do with it.

I might rewatch this a few years from now, but only if there is nothing better to watch.

As I recall, one of the Star Trek films made mention that money was no more, so, idealism rules.    Still, if only they had reused the music from the original.


----------

